# Neuter/surgery after care



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Im probably over thinking this whole thing...but I want to be certain Buster is getting the best "nursing" care possible once he returns home.

He's going in, probably next week (1/19), to have a perianal adenoma removed. While under for that he'll be neutered to help reduce the risk of the tumor returning.

Pain meds/anti inflammatory meds will be coming home with him. 

Any other ideas to help make recovery easier for him? If it'll help, you bet I'll sit there and do cold compresses for him! 

*I'll be asking his vet the same questions*


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

I got my dog neutered a few months ago. Other than the cone of shame, he was fine, no pampering needed. I even stopped giving him pain meds after 24ish hours as he seemed completely normal. Wasn't intentional, I honestly forgot as he wasn't complaining, then 48-72 hours later I saw the pills but decided to not give them without a reason.

The one thing might be to get a more comfortable cone and maybe special treats as a reward for using it. I saw a cool fabric one on (Amazon?) plus a few at vet, but Raja was too small to fit. I ended up jackpot-treating him when I put the cone on (remove just for feeding and walks). He had to have it on for 10 days, by day 5 he'd race to get the cone after the walk and give it to me as he knew big-fun-jackpots came next. 

Also obviously, he didn't sleep in his crate with the cone, but we own 3 doggy beds so he had a comfortable place to sleep no matter what.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

He's already in a cone when unsupervised (mostly at bedtime since Im here most of the time and able to keep an eye on him) to keep him from messing with his rear end. Im sure its not his favorite but he doesnt fuss about having it put on or wearing it. 

We looked at more comfy options for him, they wont prevent him from reaching his wounds...for a dog his size they just have too much fabric to them so they're saggy and easily pushed out of his way. Pain meds are going to be required more for his tumor removal than the neuter, we need to keep swelling down back there as much as possible so its not interfering with him going potty. 

Bus isnt crated so no problem there. Spoiled boy has his own bedroom (sort of...more of an office right off our living room with a baby gate on the door). 

Like I said, Im probably over thinking this whole thing... My husband rolled his eyes at me when I told him Im looking for ideas to make Bus as comfortable as possible after surgery so its not a problem if others do too


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I've cared for quite a few dogs post-castration. When I had a boarding kennel, if a client wanted, we offered the option of having the surgery done (for uncomplicated cases) while the dog was in kennels. It's usually a simple surgery and our visiting vet performed it on a grooming table. Dogs generally take it well. Restraining activity is often more of a problem than controlling pain.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The inflatable cones can work better than the fabric cones.

I have cared for 4 different dogs after 4 different surgeries- spay, cryptorchid neuter, double cherry eye, and lump removal on ear.

The dogs all bounced back really well, the hardest part is keeping them calm, particularly the neuter because it was quite invasive and he did get some swelling and fluid pooling that the vet wasn't overly worried about. 

In all the cases, I ended up giving pain meds only for the first couple days because the pain meds upset their digestion which was harder on them than the pain. That's even for Chester who has a cast-iron stomach. I did of course give the full preventative course of antibiotics for the dogs prescribed them.

If they shave an area, you might need to use an anti-itch creme on the skin (not the wound of course) when the fur starts to grow back as it can be irritated.

For the less invasive surgeries, the dogs were raring to go by the next day, at least on the ear surgery there were no exercise restrictions!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Just went thru this last October. Jack has a very low pain tolerance so he got five days of pain meds. He also had to wear his cone the full ten days because he wouldn't leave the stitches alone. I also kept him in the expen for three days because he kept leaping on and off the sofa. Didn't want any torn stitches Or complications so I erred on the side of caution, hence the expen and cone. 

Other than the pain in the rear of the expen taking up space and then Jack whacking my legs with the cone, it was no big deal.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

If there is any pain or discomfort, 3 days of pain meds should be adequate to take the edge off, but use what the Vet recommends... which is closer to 5 days or so. As Sandgrubber and others wrote: "Restraining activity is often more of a problem than controlling pain."

I don't know about the other surgery, but many dogs are unfazed by the neuter and want to go play, especially after being cooped up. So, keep them quiet, per the Vet instructions. Moreover, the eCollar is usually a 'calming' influence that helps keep the activity level down. 

My 6 mos puppy was still an insane pest, and over active for nearly 2 months after surgery ... Other than being a pain in the neck [or a pain in the butt, in your case?  ], pain and discomfort were not even a remote issue in my pup's case.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The neuter part will not be the big problem but the anus where the tumor was could cause some discomfort. Asking the vet about stool softeners might be a benefit for Buster. You know to prevent him from licking is very important. Icing the rear end and keeping Buster quiet will be ideal too. Ask your vet if a numbing creme is available for the anal area. Because of his age I am sure he is well developed, so keeping an eye on the scrotal sac to ensure this area does not inflate to enormous size is important. Icing not the incision but the sacs and keeping him calm even the next day hopefully will help. Unless the vet does a scrotal abalation at the time of surgery, then it will not likely happen. He may not seem to be in pain but continuing on with the pain meds which are often NSAIDS will help with inflammation post surgery. 

I hope all goes well with Buster.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Keeping Bus quiet after surgery wont be an issue. He's a mellow guy even for a Saint. My husband jokes that after he goes he wants to have Bus made into a rug or "stuffed"...because then we can move him to his favorite spots and you'd never even know the difference (yes, I would but...it does speak for his energy level). 

Bus is already used to his cone and being confined to one room in the house...at least that wont cause him any extra stress. Post op that will stay about the same with care taken to avoid anywhere he might bump his rear end. I can very easily block off the living room so that he can be with the family if he's feeling up to it. Otherwise his room is right off our living room so he can have some time to himself while still being able to see what's going on. 

Icing is another thing I'll bring up with my vet (Im making notes in a spiral to take with me). I figure its recommended when men have a vasectomy and this is more invasive so why shouldnt the pup get the same care? He'll have pain meds/anti inflammatory meds because of the tumor removal being such a sensitive area. We'll get him on a good pain med. schedule...easier to keep pain levels down than try to gain control after he's already really hurting. 

I called to schedule surgery shortly after they opened this morning. He'll go in first thing in the morning next Monday..not sure when I get him back yet.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Its a pretty normal day here right now. Buster is free to do as he pleases. This is his choice...and how he spends pretty much every day between 8am and 3pm (when my girls are gone to school and not here to snuggle with). He alternates between the couch and the floor but this is one of his top places in the house for napping.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is out of surgery and, last I heard (about an hour ago), was waking up nicely. He gave everyone involved a good scare. He maintained BP just fine but his heart rate was up. Not dangerous, but enough that they hurried him through. He's going to hang out with the vet/techs for a bit longer but should come home tonight.

Im ready...all thats missing is my Pooh-dog


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

How is Buster doing now? I hope all is going well. How are you doing? Sending the good vibes and fast recovery your way. Did the vet think all went ok and all tumors removed? So nerve wracking to have your pet family member go through surgery.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely get the cortisone cream for the shaved area near the incision. Do not put on incision. But it will help the prickly feeling that will make them want to jump and bite at the area. I know the cone makes it so he can't actually bite there, but it will stop the desire to do so. If you've ever shaved your bikini area, then you know what it feels like a day or so later as the hair crows back...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> How is Buster doing now? I hope all is going well. How are you doing? Sending the good vibes and fast recovery your way. Did the vet think all went ok and all tumors removed? So nerve wracking to have your pet family member go through surgery.


He came home just before 5 last night. We had a quiet, uneventful night. He was content to hang out in his room and snooze. I checked on him about 230 this morning and got that "what the heck is wrong with you?!" look. He's more alert this morning and pain level seems to be lower. I offered some venison (cooked it all day yesterday in the crockpot) and mashed sweet potato...he gobbled it like he hasnt eaten in months...and took his antibiotics and pain pill (didnt expect issues there, he's really good about pills). He's drinking normally.

He has pottied almost every time Ive had him out. We didnt even make it to the truck last night before he decided he had to pee (he wouldnt go for the vet staff). After resting at home for a couple hours he got antsy. So out we went (its his "tell" that he needs to go outside) he peed and pooped. 

The main tumor was removed but there were "seed spots" about the size of a grain of sand that she couldnt get. By neutering we dramatically slowed the growth of those and she doesnt expect to see anything for at least 3 years. Since its not uncommon to have multiple tumors in this area...it doesnt mean cancer. If it is...we'll cross that road when we get to it. We've already done everything possible for him, cancer or not. He has 2 stitches in the back...more just in case he scoots (I have never seen him do it but...), those come out in 1 week.

We do have some swelling (expected)...he looks like he's still intact right now. Iced the area this morning...he completely relaxed and slept through it.



spotted nikes said:


> Definitely get the cortisone cream for the shaved area near the incision. Do not put on incision. But it will help the prickly feeling that will make them want to jump and bite at the area. I know the cone makes it so he can't actually bite there, but it will stop the desire to do so. If you've ever shaved your bikini area, then you know what it feels like a day or so later as the hair crows back...


 I have cortisone cream on hand already. Working on keeping the boy dog as comfy as possible


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, it all sounds like everything went as well as expected and that alone is good news. now for a speedy recovery and no setbacks.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a few days behind on this thread and he's probably on the mend by now but if not, ask if your vet offers cold laser therapy. It can dramatically decrease swelling and inflammation at the incision site.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Its been a rough week. Tonight, though, Im pretty sure we're through the worst of it. 

I had him seen again Wednesday after he was still bleeding from his neuter wound and very swollen. Vet said he has opened the incision just a little bit but that she wanted to leave it that way since it was likely more comfortable for Buster to have it draining. He's more swollen than she'd like to see...but these older boys just sort of do that. As long as we start seeing improvement, he doesnt swell more, and nothing stinks we'll leave it as is. He's on antibiotics already...with his skin issues its a must.

Yesterday (Thursday) I saw the wound dry for the first time. Until breakfast...he must have dislodged the scab and I had more blood spots to clean up. He did some more dripping later in the evening. 

This morning he was off. He ate a handful of kibble and then refused the rest...not a huge issue, Cephalexin does that to him. I had to take my little kids to the bus stop (older girls have been doing it this week but they both came down with a tummy bug!), so Bus got put back in his room with his cone. 8am I doctored the kibble with a little plain yogurt and tried again. He ate almost 2 cups of kibble and 1/4-1/2 a cup of yogurt.

This evening I handed him 1 kibble that he spit back at me. Tried again and he ate it. A couple more went down just as easy. I sat down on the floor with his bowl in my lap...it seems to be a little less painful for him if I raise the bowl up a little bit...and he was on it. Lots of praise and happy talk...and 2 more cups of kibble disappeared. 

After dinner wound check...both incisions look good. He has made it through almost an entire day without leaking! I know he may still reopen and ooze...but for today Im counting it as a win.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Stephie said:


> I'm a few days behind on this thread and he's probably on the mend by now but if not, ask if your vet offers cold laser therapy. It can dramatically decrease swelling and inflammation at the incision site.


He's due to get the stitches in his butt out on Tuesday so I may ask depending on how he's doing. I'll be surprised if they do, though. I adore the staff, they take amazing care of my boy...but things are somewhat limited in small town Iowa.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

When we took him in to get the stitches the swelling was noticeably less than it had been. So no need for laser therapy.

Today is day 15...
The neuter incision scabbed over, scab came off over the weekend and now its closing up from the inside out. He's a few days behind on healing from that due to the swelling reopening the wound but seems to be healing nicely. He's still swollen, about 1/2-3/4 of his intact size, but that is way down from where it was at its worst. He's making good progress all things considered.

Butt wound is completely healed, only the shaved fur hints at anything being done. 

Otherwise Buster has bounced back to normal. He is back to soliciting attention from anyone he sees, flirting with traffic, snuggling with anyone...just typical happy Buster. He is eating better than he ever has. Im not sure if his appetite is up from the hormone shift or if its related to cutting his food back. Even with the neighbors dog in heat Buster is on his food the moment he's released and doesnt lift his head out of the bowl until its been licked clean. Nice change from the picky boy that used to have to be coaxed through every meal!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update. It sounds like all is behind you and he is mending well from the surgery.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Thanks for the update. It sounds like all is behind you and he is mending well from the surgery.


He is headed in the right direction right now. My guard wont come down completely until he's fully healed...but it sure seems like the worst of it is behind us now. Seeing him happy, playing with toys and loving on people, makes it worth it.


----------

